# 7-8" bike that can pedal (the million $ question)



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey all,

Yeah, yeah, another "I want a DH bike that can pedal" thread. 

In short, I have a Blindside (built up fairly nice: 888 WC, ROCO WC, Hadleys/Pimps, Codes) and it is an awesome bike at going down hill. That is what it is intended for and it does it's job damn well! But I'm moving to college (Bellingham, WA) and need to relook my current bike situation. 

I'm looking to sell my Blindside frame/shock and replace it with something a little more "versatile" if you will? 

Looking for:
Travel: 7-8" adjustable (or just 7")
Able to take an 888 for bike park days, but also a 66 and lighter wheels for the local mountain
135xXX rear hub spacing

And the kicker: something I can pedal up the hill. Doesn't mean it has to be fun, just something better than the Blindside.

I'm leaning towards the Canfield Can Diggle: 7-8", supposed to pedal fairly well, 9# with a DHX 5.0 which means I could have my DH build at 39# and my AM/FR build at like 36#.

Any other suggestions? Price isn't a huge issue, considering the Canfield is $2300....


----------



## BaronVonBundy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Mongoose Khyber*

...is an interesting option that meets your requirements. Also the Gian Reign (normal and reign x) series was built for exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

corsair maelstrom
fits all your requirements except it has a 150 rear hub spacing
but i know it has dropouts so maybe its interchangeable between 135 and 150
also the bike is supposed to pedal extremely well and it has 7 inches of travel with a limitless feel because of its 2:1 stroke ratio
its priced at 1700 and is supposed to start shipping july i think


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

BaronVonBundy said:


> ...is an interesting option that meets your requirements. Also the Gian Reign (normal and reign x) series was built for exactly what you are talking about.


Not quite. Neither have 7 or 8 inches of travel, and neither are capable of accepting a 888 for park days.

In my opinion, I think that the Blindside is a bike that fits your needs just fine. Throw a front dérailleur on on it for $50 and spend the rest of the money on lighter components. Maybe even get an air shock with a pedal platform for those all mountain oriented trail rides.


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

VP Free with shorter shock option gives 7.75" can take a 888 only issue is the 150 spacing. Pedals superbly.

I think Intense bikes, still VPP have 135mm rear hub spacing options on some of their big rigs.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I think the bike that you are looking for is the Knolly V-tach:

https://www.knollybikes.com/frames/vtach/

Long term review here:

https://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=101252


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

How about the Transition Dirtbag? Yeah it only has just under 7inches of rear travel but seems like a bike that pedals easily, has front/d capability and you can throw on that long travel 888 on park days if need be. I dont know though, Ive never ridden one but am obsessed with em and am highly considering making it my next bike when I get back to AZ


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok, well I vote for that as well since I have had one for a year and love it. The Dirtbag pedals great for a freeride bike, as long as it has Propedal or something similar to help it out. Mine has a SPV shock now, and next week it will be sporting a shiny new DHX 5.0 coil. Mmm, DHX-y...

But if money was no object, and I was buying a bike that fit the poster's requirements, I'd take a long, hard look at the V-Tach too! adjustable head angle, chainstays and travel make for a very versatile machine.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Is price truly no object? SOCOM? Light, good pedaling, DH bike, Front derailleur compatible (I believe)... and it looks fast too!

As for the Knolly Bikes... perhaps even a Delirium-T would do the trick. I believe it has 6.7" which may or may not be enough for you.

You could also try to find a Banshee Chaparral... 06 or 07. 6/7"... 135mm spacing... pedals brilliantly... that being said, it isn't a DH bike (though it could be ridden as one if you wanted to) so the angles aren't super slack. I do like mine with 8" Boxxer. It is slack enough to be quite stable yet still handle nimbly. 9.5 pounds without shock for a 17.5" frame. No idea if that is what you would want or not.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

i'd say put a front der. on your bike now


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

SOCOM or V-Tach seem like the best options so far.

Still adamant about the dual ring though.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

This one is easy. You just described the Uzzi VPX. You can order it with 150 or 135mm dropouts. 7.75 travel. Front derailuer compatible. VPP makes it a nice pedaling trailbike and it still rocks for gravity days.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

bottom line is no 7-8 inch bike is gonna pedal that great. some are better than others but if you are looking to get a FR bike that can pedal get a SX, but thats only 6 inches.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Demo 7, Foes Fly and Turner HL (if you don't mind 150MM) are all versatile bikes that weren't mentioned. The HL gets my vote, and then the Demo 7. I like Foes bikes, but their custom shocks/and I2I are kind of a hassle for anything aftermarket.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

dowst said:


> SOCOM or V-Tach seem like the best options so far.
> 
> Still adamant about the dual ring though.


The SOCOM is a great ride but it's not meant to be a trailbike. The slack head angle and long wheelbase make it a bit sluggish for trail use. This is what the Uzzi is designed for. I'd also recommend the Slopestyle but the 888 would be overkill.

The V-Tach is a sweeeeet ride, but it's going to run a little heavier.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Um, why not the new Bullit? Build it up light or heavy.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I think a nomad would fit the bill though it is 6.7 inches travel. Elsworth dare might work well too.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

What, is it "Groundhog Day", yeah, it sure is the repeat thread but at's cool.

Marin Quake... 6.8" l ride mine with the 180mm Totem - -climbs like a freaky freak goat on crack. l have seen plenty of them built with 888's. Not my suggestion though (putting a 888 on there). We're still able to ping the 2006 CL7's out the door for $2000. _(toss the stock fork, put something nicer on there, have yourself a sweet bike that can pedal). _ That Giant is supposed to pedal very well too although l haven't tried one yet ---- _Since Per p p Perfor Performance dropped them we tried to pick up Giant but there's another shop too close to us who already put in the request (beat us to the punch). _ l have been on the Gran Mal (Blindsides older brother). Ug, you can't climb on that at all.


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm supreised only 1 vote for the new bullit. It will work great with the 888 or 66. You can also get air or coil and has replacement dropouts for 135 or 150... 

And i know you said price isn't a option but it's also only around $1300. for the frame


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Except for the 135 spacing requirement: the Giant Glory.
With a little extra effort, not a huge amount, it'll climb anything a XC bike can climb. It just won't sprint up it, but it'll get there. Ridiculously good pedaling.
The Uzzi VPX is also a very good choice, similar pedaling.


----------



## forester (Feb 13, 2004)

*Highline*

pedals extremely well at 7" travel. Will take 888 or 66 no prob but 150 mm rear spacing


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i vote for a cannondale perp 7-7.9 inch travel!!!! booth fork work single and double crown!! front derailleur works fine with e13 drs!!! and its a rocket on all trails!!


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

If the Can Diggle pedals like my Balance, and I expect it does-you will love the way it pedals. Besides Chris at Canfield is super to deal with, excellent service.


----------



## DRIDE (Nov 13, 2005)

I realize you want to stay away from 150mm hub spacing. But Highline frames are on sale right now..

I built one up and coming from a BottleRocket, I'd say this thing pedals just as well as most 5-6" bikes. 

You can easily build them up below 40# and in the 35# range if you pick the right parts. Plus, you have Turner customer service on your side!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

canfield should have something to do that trick


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

canfields are great, but for cheaper you can run the blindside with an e-type front derailleur. one of our customers just build up one sub 40 with a 888, coil shock, transition 36mm wheelset, saint cranks, and 8 in rotors so they can easily be light


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

nmpearson said:


> canfields are great, but for cheaper you can run the blindside with an e-type front derailleur. one of our customers just build up one sub 40 with a 888, coil shock, transition 36mm wheelset, saint cranks, and 8 in rotors so they can easily be light


ur comparing apples to oranges - if you want cheaper - you can always just goto WallyMart and buy a bike there too. :madman: :madman:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

How the hell did they do that?!
They must not have any drivetrain parts or pedals!:eekster: 

My guess would be XC tubes or tubeless conv., massively cut or carbon seat tube, carbon handle bars, X.0 or XTR drivetrain, frame in size small, no floating brake option..etc?


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

Transition Dirtbag or a older yeti AS-X..haven't ridden it, but the new Yeti Seven sounds like what you're lookin for..


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Another vote for the Turner Highline. I've got a 66 on mine, and it climbs like a home sick angel.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

tls36 said:


> If the Can Diggle pedals like my Balance, and I expect it does-you will love the way it pedals. Besides Chris at Canfield is super to deal with, excellent service.


Yeah, I'm leaning towards the Can Diggle. 7-8" adjustable travel, in the 8" mode, it will have almost the exact same geometry as the Blindside (just a little higher BB which is nice), and can with the build I have on the Blindside, it will easily be sub 40, then for a lighter trail build, I could easily be at like 36, which is pretty much impossible on the Blindside.

Been talking with Chris, and he says "It is the best pedaling frame on the planet. Seriously. You can climb in 8" mode- no problem."

The Can Diggle seems to the ticket... And as cheap as it would be to just change the Blindside around a bit, I feel that Can Diggle would would better suit my needs. This is the frame I plan on riding for all 4 years during college, so I want to make sure it is exactly what I want/need.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Why is it that I haven't heard a THING about the new Seven? Besides a few articles here and there and the Yeti webpage? I was obsessed with that bike around October (before I discovered Transition).


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

VP FREE!!!! Don't waste your money on a Vtach vp free is just as good


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Ahhh, my ears!


----------



## Dirt_Dog (Sep 21, 2007)

I do a lot of riding in the Bellingham and NS areas.

You don't want anything over 7 inches if you plan on pedaling up anything. 7 Inches is more than overkill for Galbraith (best Bellingham riding) and just perfect for the North Shore and Wizzler. 

The majority of riders like you up there ride Nomads, SXTs, Reign X1s and other lighter duty FR bikes at all three places. 


For the majority of your riding near the college, I would say the 6.5 -7 inch bikes give you the most fun. Anything heavier is going to be a pain in the ass, considering Galbraith has a lot of traversing and random uphills in the DH trails.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

mkrobert81 said:


> VP FREE!!!! Don't waste your money on a Vtach vp free is just as good


Whoa cowboy.. I can't quite go with you on that. The adjustable geometry and attention to detail on the Vtach is top notch, and the weld quality is mindblowing. The Knollys truly are works of art.

That said, I still prefer the VPP design for pedaling.. but if money's no object, then you might as well upgrade from the Free to the Uzzi.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

mkrobert81 said:


> VP FREE!!!! Don't waste your money on a Vtach vp free is just as good


There, quiet... I think the vp free is a cool frame, but it isn't even close to the quality and RELIABILITY of the V-tach. More affordable yes. Just as strong and maintenance "free?" No.

To the op, do you have to have 8 inches? That's a lot. I have a friend who lives there and rides all of Gali and the area with a Bottlerocket... He's a hucker too.


----------



## Dirt_Dog (Sep 21, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> There, quiet... I think the vp free is a cool frame, but it isn't even close to the quality and RELIABILITY of the V-tach. More affordable yes. Just as strong and maintenance "free?" No.
> 
> To the op, do you have to have 8 inches? That's a lot. I have a friend who lives there and rides all of Gali and the area with a Bottlerocket... He's a hucker too.


Totally! V-Tach is likely THE most stout and Uberly durable frame in existance. They were made to take years of North Shore punishment without ever being touched for maintenance.

The V-Tach feels like it was carved straight out of a block of steel.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Hey chingon, is that "up" on gooseberry?


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

The list from a Bellingham rider:

-Intense Uzzi VPX
-Iron horse 7 point
-SX trail


The best suggestion is to not get rid of that Blindside just yet, I think that when you get here you'll see there's alot more sick terrain than just Galbraith. The Shore is only like an hour north and theres some very very sick gravity happening up toward Baker thats more on the DL right now.


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

DRIDE said:


> I realize you want to stay away from 150mm hub spacing. But Highline frames are on sale right now..
> 
> I built one up and coming from a BottleRocket, I'd say this thing pedals just as well as most 5-6" bikes.
> 
> You can easily build them up below 40# and in the 35# range if you pick the right parts. Plus, you have Turner customer service on your side!


where can one get a highline frame on sale right now?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I would love to take a Bionicon Ironwood for a test ride... if their other bikes are any indication, this should be a decent climber, too.

http://www.azfreeride.com/?q=node/308


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Delirium-T has 6.3" - but can be altered for 7"ish.



Hack On Wheels said:


> As for the Knolly Bikes... perhaps even a Delirium-T would do the trick. I believe it has 6.7" which may or may not be enough for you.
> t.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Primarily because many parts of it ARE made from a solid block of aluminum...... 



Dirt_Dog said:


> The V-Tach feels like it was carved straight out of a block of steel.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Echoing what Dirt Dog said, that Canfield would be WAY overkill for Galbraith, etc. Fun for Whistler but if it's going to be an only bike I'd look at something with less travel. The climbs up Galbraith are straightforward dirt roads, but steep enough to suck on a big giant bike. I did it on my Demo 7...the first climb was OK, but the second lap I could really feel the weight/geometry of my bike holding me back. You want something you can do loops on, comfortably. I'd say SX Trail, Reigns, Preston FR, etc.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

El Chingon said:


> Another vote for the Turner Highline. I've got a 66 on mine, and it climbs like a home sick angel.


Haha, that look on your face in the second pic is sheer terror! Did you make that climb in the first pic? Your pedal looks to be firmly planted on rock


----------



## Dirt_Dog (Sep 21, 2007)

Jim311 said:


> Haha, that look on your face in the second pic is sheer terror! Did you make that climb in the first pic? Your pedal looks to be firmly planted on rock


That's the point of good climbing!

Keep the pedals ratcheting you from rolling backwards!


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*another vote for canfield*

I pedaled the One around and it blew the doors off my 6 inch balance for climbing. People make a lot of assumptions about what a 8 inch bike can and cannot do. There is also a lot of marketing out there to make you believe one thing or another but I can attest to the fact that the new Canfields are the real deal. Pedal amazingly well and can be built as light as most 6 inch bikes. The Can-Diggle would be awesome man, sounds like exactly what you would be wanting.


----------



## Drklude (Apr 10, 2007)

No one backing the 7 point? It's a common response to the 7 inches of travel and can pedal up hill question. I guess no one wants to take a chance backing the wrong horse.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Drklude said:


> No one backing the 7 point? It's a common response to the 7 inches of travel and can pedal up hill question. I guess no one wants to take a chance backing the wrong horse.


coming in second on my list! I'm a firm believer in the power of the DW link.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Drklude said:


> No one backing the 7 point? It's a common response to the 7 inches of travel and can pedal up hill question. I guess no one wants to take a chance backing the wrong horse.


Since the cost doesnt matter the Canfield or V-tach would be a much better bike than the 7 point.
The 7point isnt exactly a world class bike and its made in taiwan vs. small company usa made bikes
what would you choose??
even though the 7 point is a pretty good climber


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, just read through all the threads, and I have a bit of input. From experience, I can tell you what I would go for and what I wouldn't. I rode a VP for a while, and while the VP suspension does lend itself well to climbing, mine was just too damn heavy. Before that I had a Bullit, and that was the worst pedaling bike I ever owned. That thing killed me up hills. Moved on to a Norco shore after the VP Free, and that was also an awful pedaler. At that point, I was in the same boat as you...what's the perfect 7" travel bike that climbs and descends well? I went out on a limb and bought a 2006 IH 7Point7, and have been in love ever since. I've taken it to Moab, and smoked cross-country weight weenies on Enduros up the hills. The bike pedals AWESOME and it does everything else great too. It definitely has the bottomless suspension feel. Great bike. It's the only freeride bike I've had for more than a year. Unfortunately the 7Point only comes with one build option this year, and it's not great. I would buy the frame and build it up however you want. '08 7point frames go for $2K.

HOWEVER, for Bellingham, I might even recommend a 6Point6. Super nice build, and quite a bit lighter. I think it would suit Bham a bit better. Hope that helps, and I'll see you in Bham. I'm moving there this May!


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Freerider Forever said:


> Ok, just read through all the threads, and I have a bit of input. From experience, I can tell you what I would go for and what I wouldn't. I rode a VP for a while, and while the VP suspension does lend itself well to climbing, mine was just too damn heavy. Before that I had a Bullit, and that was the worst pedaling bike I ever owned. That thing killed me up hills. Moved on to a Norco shore after the VP Free, and that was also an awful pedaler. At that point, I was in the same boat as you...what's the perfect 7" travel bike that climbs and descends well? I went out on a limb and bought a 2006 IH 7Point7, and have been in love ever since. I've taken it to Moab, and smoked cross-country weight weenies on Enduros up the hills. The bike pedals AWESOME and it does everything else great too. It definitely has the bottomless suspension feel. Great bike. It's the only freeride bike I've had for more than a year. Unfortunately the 7Point only comes with one build option this year, and it's not great. I would buy the frame and build it up however you want. '08 7point frames go for $2K.
> 
> HOWEVER, for Bellingham, I might even recommend a 6Point6. Super nice build, and quite a bit lighter. I think it would suit Bham a bit better. Hope that helps, and I'll see you in Bham. I'm moving there this May!


I bought my 7point frame from GO-RIDE for $1300 dollars.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions so far! Deffinetly a lot to chew on.

Just a side note, this won't be my only bike, I'll also have a Trek Fuel EX8 (5") as my XC bike...

Do I need 8in of travel? No I guess not. I think that I'm just afraid that if I go to something smaller, I'll be sacrificing the fun at Whistler and Northstar in the summer. I've ridden Northstar on my Nomad and while it wasn't bad on a lot of trails, there were a few trails where I wished I had the extra travel.

And so it brings me back to the Canfield. If I run a DC in the 8" mode, the geomotry is almost dead same as the Blindside, but then I could run 7" w/ a single crown and have a much better bike for North Shore and the local area. And like aenema said, I've heard that the Canfields are supposed to pedal awesome, and i could easily build it to 36lbs, which is going to feel awesome. 

9lbs w/ a DHX coil is pretty hard to beat...


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Freerider Forever said:


> HOWEVER, for Bellingham, I might even recommend a 6Point6. Super nice build, and quite a bit lighter. I think it would suit Bham a bit better. Hope that helps, and I'll see you in Bham. I'm moving there this May!


I'll agree with you on that one, an ideal bike for B'ham would be a Nomad, a ReignX, a 6Point6, but if I went with something like that, that would be my DH bike as well...


----------



## natebyrom (Apr 11, 2006)

vp free


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

Iron Horse 6point, pedals really great, throw a 2.75 stroke shock on it then you have 7 inches or rear wheel travel. 83mm bb/ 150 rear wheel.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Alright, been thinking about this. 

I guess the only reason I want/feel the need for 8" is for Whistler and Northstar, but now that I think about it, Whistler would still be fun on a 6-7", slack angle, SC bike. So, suggestions for the new criteria? Somehting that can run a 180mm fork comfortably, pedal decent, able to take a beating at Whistler, and all the local stuff. I know, there are tons of frames that fit this bill, need to just start looking around.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*7Point*

Pedals really well when seated. No bob at all. Like any bike when you come out of the saddle and mash yes it will bob. Its not completely a hard tail. Mine is built on the heavy side 47lbs. I've seen, and riddin 7points that are under 40 with nice build. Im not saying that its the best option but it is certainly one of the top contenders.

I've had time on a VP-Free, Nomad, Bliz and a few more. Out of all the bikes I liked the Bliz the most. Never like the VPP on any bike besides the V10.

Mine


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

MattP. said:


> Alright, been thinking about this.
> 
> I guess the only reason I want/feel the need for 8" is for Whistler and Northstar, but now that I think about it, Whistler would still be fun on a 6-7", slack angle, SC bike. So, suggestions for the new criteria? Somehting that can run a 180mm fork comfortably, pedal decent, able to take a beating at Whistler, and all the local stuff. I know, there are tons of frames that fit this bill, need to just start looking around.


One of the best times I had at Whistler was on my 06 Rocky Mtn. Switch. 7and7 burly frame, but climing with it sucked a--

You already mentioned Reign X so I'll say that. I've been thinking of this frame a lot lately as I did a parking lot test on one our shop got in. It really fits the bill for me over my Bottlerocket. It has a lot of angles that gel for me, its anodized, and will take my 66 while keeping the BB around 14 inches. It pedals great too for having a shock without adjusters poking out of everywhere...  Only 1250 retail! :thumbsup:


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

MattP. said:


> but now that I think about it, Whistler would still be fun on a 6-7", slack angle, SC bike. So, suggestions for the new criteria? Somehting that can run a 180mm fork comfortably, pedal decent, able to take a beating at Whistler, and all the local stuff. I know, there are tons of frames that fit this bill, need to just start looking around.


All the more reason to look at the DB. I think it seems to fit the bill nicely.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm going on Monday to pick this from the shop, 6.7 inches of travel, VPP, light and strong 

Duncon Tosa Inu


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Alright, here's a pic of my 7point. '08 66 RC3, DHX5, MTX rims/saint hubs/minions, saint dérailleurs, dura ace cassette, top-tube routed front shifter for barspins, 41 lbs...what more could I ask for??? Nothing. This bike is perfect. It has taken me 6 years to find the perfect 7" travel all-around bike. I'm totally content. I can't recommend anything else!


----------



## aixelsyd (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like a Highline would be perfect for you. Check out the Turner forum and threads by FM as he rides up there on his. :thumbsup:



MattP. said:


> Alright, been thinking about this.
> 
> I guess the only reason I want/feel the need for 8" is for Whistler and Northstar, but now that I think about it, Whistler would still be fun on a 6-7", slack angle, SC bike. So, suggestions for the new criteria? Somehting that can run a 180mm fork comfortably, pedal decent, able to take a beating at Whistler, and all the local stuff. I know, there are tons of frames that fit this bill, need to just start looking around.


----------



## aixelsyd (Apr 21, 2005)

pedro_sandchez said:


> where can one get a highline frame on sale right now?


 Give Chad at Redbarn a call or Larry at mountain high cyclery


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

MattP. said:


> Alright, been thinking about this.
> 
> I guess the only reason I want/feel the need for 8" is for Whistler and Northstar, but now that I think about it, Whistler would still be fun on a 6-7", slack angle, SC bike. So, suggestions for the new criteria? Somehting that can run a 180mm fork comfortably, pedal decent, able to take a beating at Whistler, and all the local stuff. I know, there are tons of frames that fit this bill, need to just start looking around.


See my previous suggestions  Seriously, hard to beat the Turner HL for travel, low bb and multiple travel options with different shocks. It can be built light 36-7ish, and go burly too if you like. Demo 7 on MBA was built up to 35lbs with a Totem air and DHX air..Both burly bikes ready to rumble, and great geos for sick railing.

If you are going to be over in PA this weekend, my bro is bring his to the Spring fling and you can check it out. Look for a raw silver Turner Highline with a black Totem on the front. I


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I'm going on Monday to pick this from the shop, 6.7 inches of travel, VPP, light and strong
> 
> Duncon Tosa Inu


please post up your impressions of the bike when you get it.
I've been looking at the tosa inu but I can't really find much information about it.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

umm could i say corsair maelstrom again???
7 inches of deep travel becuase of a 2:1 stroke ratio
its supposed to pedal great
adjustable head tube angle 65-66-67
a lighter front feel design
low center of gravity
here are some links:
http://corsairbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=maelstrom

http://corsairbikes.com/downloads/COR_Malestrom_Dossier08.pdf

and some high quality pics:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/corsairbikes/sets/72157603619760622/

please take it into consideration


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

cmb2874 said:


> Iron Horse 6point, pedals really great, throw a 2.75 stroke shock on it then you have 7 inches or rear wheel travel. 83mm bb/ 150 rear wheel.


Wow, that's quite a pile of spacers ya got there... Still not sure about keeping that 55 huh?


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Wow, that's quite a pile of spacers ya got there... Still not sure about keeping that 55 huh?


I always call that look the patented Sternum-Cracker.


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*Wait till you get here and do some rides....*

You'll know better when you are here and get a few rides under your belt. 
You're going to love it.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=386298


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Hey Freerider Forever,
Why have that toptube shifter for bar spins, if you already can't do a complete spin running rear brake plus rear shifter? I gather you can _probably_ do a spin to the left without binding, but it's still gotta be a tangled mess....


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

I rode a Canfield One last week. Just pedaled it around the court and ran over a rock a few times.

That was enough for me. I was sold. I pulled the trigger on a Can-Diggle that day.

These bikes (One and Can-Diggle) are the Holy Grail for you guys looking for one bike to do everything. 8" of fully pedalable travel. It feels like a 4" or so xc bike until you push on it or run something over - then it's readily apparent that there's 8" on tap and ready for action. Standing or sitting, middle ring or granny, these bikes put power to the rear wheel with no bobbing or jacking and have so much travel that you're not going to care what line you take down.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

pedro_sandchez said:


> please post up your impressions of the bike when you get it.
> I've been looking at the tosa inu but I can't really find much information about it.


I'll sure do so.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

dowst said:


> Not quite. Neither have 7 or 8 inches of travel, and neither are capable of accepting a 888 for park days.
> 
> In my opinion, I think that the Blindside is a bike that fits your needs just fine. Throw a front dérailleur on on it for $50 and spend the rest of the money on lighter components. Maybe even get an air shock with a pedal platform for those all mountain oriented trail rides.


i think he means a black diamond


----------



## bronze (Jul 18, 2007)

you have a lot of good options, SX Trail is not a bad choice either pedals well and has w/adjustable geometry


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

since you were considering the can-diggle and now youre thinking of a bike with less suspension why not the can can???


----------



## Biker75 (Feb 22, 2004)

Intense Uzzi.
Been on one for a few months & pedals really good. 1.5" HT. Front Der fits fine, 135mm rear. not to heavy. Short-ish WB for great trail handling, jumps good (beyond my skills for now). Damned sexy looking frame.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> Hey Freerider Forever,
> Why have that toptube shifter for bar spins, if you already can't do a complete spin running rear brake plus rear shifter? I gather you can _probably_ do a spin to the left without binding, but it's still gotta be a tangled mess....


I'm not getting what your question is. It's a fully spinable setup. No tangles, works perfect for one full spin to the right. The front brake is routed through the headset, and then the rear shifter and rear brake line are setup longer to allow for a spin. It was just the front shifter I had to work with, so I mounted it to the top tube. I found out afterwards that Cam mccaul does it the same way.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah the 7point should definitely be an option.

it climbs, it jumps, and it can go down for sure !

sold my giant reign and my vp free to pimp out this iron horse.

maestro, vpp, dw are link are very good suspension design.

but after trying all those i stick with dw-link.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> Hey chingon, is that "up" on gooseberry?


Yep. We were back out there again this morning too. The weather has been great. I feel sorry for JIm311. That is an elementary move. Nothing too difficult there.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Another one for the VTach. Unbelievable heavy duty trail bike.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Newbie Wan Kenobi said:


> yeah the 7point should definitely be an option.
> 
> it climbs, it jumps, and it can go down for sure !
> 
> ...


That is a sick sick 7 point man!!!

Check out my Sunday:


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

is that custom painted ?


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

hahah thanks, who said red does not look sexy ! yo your front cables are long too huh ?


----------



## ZipsBiker (Jun 26, 2005)

Turner Highline, Santa Cruz Bullit, Intense Uzzi, SC VP Free all have been said to climb decent and all can use either type of fork. The KHS Lucky 7/ Azonic B-57 have Horst Link suspension which is good for pedaling.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Newbie Wan Kenobi said:


> is that custom painted ?


It's actually the IH Factory Frame red with B&W vinyl tape, all covered in 3M paint protector film.

Yeah, never mind the sloppy cables!


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Uzzi VPX
Demo 7

Both will do the job great. I fell in love with a rented Demo 7 at Whistler, bought one the next month. The Uzzi is a bit steeper, more climbable. The Demo 7 is more like a true DH bike, but I have mine set up with a f.der and don't really mind climbing it (though I wouldn't do an extended climb on it, say anything over an hour).

Lots of others...Foes Fly would be one of my top choices as well.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

i just did 18 miles climbing with my 7point and keeping up with xc riders, but i was beat up after. hahaha


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

i would say the Giant glory 8 with a 66 sl1ata... i ride mine all over town... up and down hills... in my opinion there is nothing better


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

Commencal supreme DH:thumbsup: , cant miss with this one or mini-DH for all round type

watch what Cedric does whit this bike


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

oh and it has adjustable head angle so you can slacken it for DH and then back for trails


----------



## altadank (Mar 19, 2006)

*price no object*

i'd look at the knolly DT or the nicolai helius ST. both have great angles, right amount of travel, blah blah blah and are trully exceptionally built and Serviced bikes. long warranties etc etc.
or the Highline. 
i am replacing my 2002 RFX with a helius FR(6 "), i live in idaho. i wish I lived somewhere where it was appropriate for me have one of the larger bikes, right know i just get one bike, the do all. BUUUUTTTT, when i do get to have a 'bigger' bike to accompany the helius, it'll be the knolly or the HL.
just my .02


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

My Nicolai M-pire pedals really well, for such a massive bike..









Specially with this little *The idler Pulley project* A la Balfa BB7.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

At the top of a 5 mile, 1500' climb yesterday.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Yo Matt,
I have been thinking about this kinda problem for a while now and been boucing ideas off Cliffy and Err for some time.
My skill set has been changing a lot so that had something to do with thinking differently but...

What I am thinking is, maybe you should flip this problem around. That Blindside is one hella nice bike. Perfect for the bigger Wizz stuff and bigger stuff in Seattle/Bham/Adams stuff. If you really must climb, buy an 66 and get dual front rings. Test it out on the bigger stuff and how it feels climbing to the bigger stuff.
Then, instead of keeping that fuel, sell that sucker and pick up a light 6" AM rig that climbs like a goat and decends like a DH bike. There are many beautiful bikes in this category that could be built up nice and light for those long rides but still be able to take some of the bigger hits and jumps in Bham (I've never been there but seen lots of vids and heard lots of great things).
I have one of these bikes for "in the middle riding-do everything." It is fun to ride on everything, you just need to be in the mind set. But I find it to be a jack-of-all-trades and a master of 1. That 1 is not encounter very often by my skill set  Its a little dogy on the uphills and a little sketch on the big DH (fun but twitchy)

So anyway, I guess I am suggesting Keep the BS and check into one of the latest version of AM bikes can be low, tight and super fast/fun on some of those bigger trails.
OR
Keep that beauty of a reigh if you still have it and use that!! Talk to EBX, he busts arse on that frame all the time. HAs only great things to say about it 

Just an idea...


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

boone said:


> Yo Matt,
> I have been thinking about this kinda problem for a while now and been boucing ideas off Cliffy and Err for some time.
> My skill set has been changing a lot so that had something to do with thinking differently but...
> 
> ...


Great suggestions, appreciate your response. As much as I would like to ride the Blindside up there for a while, test the waters on all the local stuff, I work at a shop now, and not sure if I'll start at a shop up there ASAP, so I want to take advantage of my purchasing abilities before I quit. And you know, deep down in my gut, I want something that is lighter/pedals better than the BS, considering that I'll only a fraction of my riding will be shuttle DH/lift mountains.

And yeah, ideally I would replace the Fuel w/ a 6" bike (I had a Nomad for about 8 months, oh how I regret selling that) but I got that literally several weeks ago, and I don't think my boss will like it when he sees I sold it. :nono: Later down the road, I'll probably end up at a shop up in B'ham, where I'll have the oppurtunity to build up a 6" bike.

To everyone, I greatly appreciate all the suggestions, deffinetly a lot to take in.

I've decided to go w/ the Canfield Can Diggle for several reasons.
1) If I were to switch my whole build over from the BS, the geometry would be almost identical, the Can will have a slightly higher BB, which I will warmly welcome.

2) The weight. I'll transfer most of the components over from my BS, but instead of the 888, I'll run a 66 ATA, and a dual ring in front. With 2.4 tires, I would expect it to come in right around the lower end of 38#. With tubeless and a lighter wheelset, would probably get around 36#, not bad for an 8" bike.

3) Adjustable travel. Run it in the 7" for the local stuff, than switch to 8" for Whistler and Northstar in the Summer.

4) The bike is supposed to be pedal extremely well. If it holds up to what other members have said, I will be very pleased.

Thanks all, [useless plug]now I just need to sell my frame and fork[/useless plug] 
:thumbsup:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

MattP. said:


> Great suggestions, appreciate your response. As much as I would like to ride the Blindside up there for a while, test the waters on all the local stuff, I work at a shop now, and not sure if I'll start at a shop up there ASAP, so I want to take advantage of my purchasing abilities before I quit. And you know, deep down in my gut, I want something that is lighter/pedals better than the BS, considering that I'll only a fraction of my riding will be shuttle DH/lift mountains.
> 
> And yeah, ideally I would replace the Fuel w/ a 6" bike (I had a Nomad for about 8 months, oh how I regret selling that) but I got that literally several weeks ago, and I don't think my boss will like it when he sees I sold it. :nono: Later down the road, I'll probably end up at a shop up in B'ham, where I'll have the oppurtunity to build up a 6" bike.
> 
> ...


Careful with that red lettering in your Sig. The mods will delete it unless you have a paid MTBE add.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

El Chingon said:


> Yep. We were back out there again this morning too. The weather has been great. I feel sorry for JIm311. That is an elementary move. Nothing too difficult there.


You feel sorry for me because you make assumptions about my riding skill?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Careful with that red lettering in your Sig. The mods will delete it unless you have a paid MTBE add.


ad has been paid


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

Dr Phil mmkay said:


> Why is it that I haven't heard a THING about the new Seven? Besides a few articles here and there and the Yeti webpage? I was obsessed with that bike around October (before I discovered Transition).


they haven't started selling the Seven yet. Since the entire rear end of the ride is going/planned on being fully carbon fiber, Yeti is still trying to figure out a way to keep the retail $ of it from being jacked ridiculously high. Should be out in the next couple months..


----------



## savageracing (Jul 12, 2004)

My DHR pedals like a xc bike, no lie.


----------



## Lexicon (Mar 2, 2007)

Biker75 said:


> Intense Uzzi.
> Been on one for a few months & pedals really good. 1.5" HT. Front Der fits fine, 135mm rear. not to heavy. Short-ish WB for great trail handling, jumps good (beyond my skills for now). Damned sexy looking frame.


Agreed! I bought a used Uzzi last season and ended up riding it for everything. I just swapped around wheels, tires, stems, etc. to get the right feel for the type of riding. It was certainly overkill in the suspension department for most trail riding, but it pedalled so well that I didn't care. Great bike!


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

pedals better than my stinky did,and they are in the same ball park for weight.


----------



## Dirt_Dog (Sep 21, 2007)

konut said:


> pedals better than my stinky did,and they are in the same ball park for weight.


Nice bike man! It's nice to see Demos that don't burn my eyes out.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

Dirt_Dog said:


> Nice bike man! It's nice to see Demos that don't burn my eyes out.


yeah there are some in your face ones,but my stinky was pink so i have redeemed myself and feel much happier.


----------



## Shore Line Cycle (Dec 4, 2007)

*Wrong!*



mkrobert81 said:


> VP FREE!!!! Don't waste your money on a Vtach vp free is just as good


I had a VP Free and now saddle up on a DT. No comparison to the two. The VP is a great bike, But it is trumped by the Knolly for every aspect of the category it is created for.


----------



## Shore Line Cycle (Dec 4, 2007)

*Those can be cut you know!*



Uncle Cliffy said:


> Wow, that's quite a pile of spacers ya got there... Still not sure about keeping that 55 huh?


It is pretty easy to cut those steer tubes I hear.


----------



## airs0ft3r (Sep 2, 2007)

BIONICON SUPERSHUTTLE

2.9KG frame w/ 7" of travel...


----------

